# Sdmz 3.0+Formeron bulk



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 22, 2014)

4 week on cycle
Sdmz 3.0 2 caps a day
Formerone 2 pumps a day


One week before cycle I loaded up with L-Dopa and 1 pump Formeron
Because I am gyno prone. I know sdmz says it dosnt aroma to e but I am better safe than sorry.


Also I am taking A.I. Life support, opti-men, msm+glucosamine and fish oil+d-3.

Pct is torem
erase
daa

I will do my best to log my diet
3000cals min
165g protein min
250carbs min
grams fat idk

Im 6'1"-6'2" 
Starting at 165lbs
Bf is around 9% I think


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 22, 2014)

I started the sdmz three days ago 


1st day felt normal.


2nd day was feeling a little more pumped up than normal but idk could be the formeron.


3rd day i was feeling great but a little sluggish geting out if bed.


4th day today again was feeling sluggish and kind of hard to get my first meal down.
Checked scale first thing this morning after a duce and was 168.2


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 22, 2014)

Half Weight gain shake 500 cals 33g pro and about 127g carbs with 1c milk
 3 eggs 1/2 cup shed cheese 1 cup spinach and 1 cup oats
pb and j with 16oz milk for snack
Spaghetti and ground beef before work out
iso protein shake after workout
8oz steak and spinach salad
half weight gain shake with 1 cup milk 1 hour before bed.

thats what I have been eating the past 3 days and some of today.


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 24, 2014)

Today is the 6th day on. Im am starting to feel pretty alpha with this little pump Iv got going on. I still feel like crap waking up.
checked the scale today and I weighed in at 175.8 wtf what wait let me check again.... Yep 175.8.

Arm day today
Dips x4sets 20-8rps +35DB
Overhead Press x4 12-8 
Cable Pull downs x4 12-8
DB Curl x4 8-12 
Easy Bar Culr x3 14-10 
cabel curls x3 12-10
Hammer rope curl x3 to fail


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 30, 2014)

Day 12: so its been about 6 days last time I put my weight up.
 This morning was 178.2!!

My weight gain is slowing down, this is where I really need to grind out the few extra pounds. My goal is to be a solid 180 after pct. 

Still feel sluggish geting out of bed, get a nice pump during the day. My strength hasnt really gone up all that crazy at least not like my weight gain did.

Waiting to see if my 1rms go to 8rps like when I took trenazone and ud.


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (May 16, 2014)

So im 177 coming to the end if pct i took torem. 


I went from two to one SDMZ pill because i didnt seem to need two. All in all i dont feel like i look all that much bigger at least in the pics. My strength went up a lot and had great pumps. I think i could have more food in my diet durring the whole cycle. 


I would take Super SDMZ 3.0 and Formeron again in the next year. 


I have about a week and half of pct left and have just about everything lined up for my next cycle and pct. Next cycle im really trying to clean everything up and get a good plan.


i fell off my log because i had to work a lot and maybe thats why i didnt gain as much weight as i thought i could. I should have added more food to my diet.


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (May 24, 2014)

I have a few days of pct left. I feel good and ready for some pre cycle planning! Good night!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2014)

good gains . .  don't forget to keep eating for your new mass!


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (May 24, 2014)

Well thank you very much theCaptn'! Got the myfitnesspal app and got my macros at maintenance to maintain the gains.


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (May 29, 2014)

My pct is finished and i feel great. 
Balls are like 2 fat eggs again and sex is back to norm.
 Yeah my libido went to nothing the last week of my cycle and didnt start picking up till about 10 days ago. 
All strength gains went down but only 5-10lbs but my leg press went down from 630 8rps to 540 6rps, idk what happen i did jog a few miles the morning of my leg day.
my flat bench went from 185 3 reps before cycle to 225 2 rps and now after pct im at 225 as my 1rm.


----------

